
Lawmakers say obstacles limited oversight of NSA’s telephone surveillance  - ghosh
http://pages.citebite.com/n1w9a6i4n5gmo
======
pwg
> because rules restrict their ability to speak with other members and the
> public.

The amazing irony here is that the "rules" that are "restrict[ing]" them are
of their own making.

They certainly know/understand how to change the rules when they want to do
something for themselves, such as vote for their own pay raise, yet here they
simultaneously forget how to change the rules.

The excuses sound like just that: "excuses". An attempt to argue "it's not my
fault, it was the rules".

